# Water proofing plywood.



## doobiw55 (8 Dec 2013)

Hi all, I made a plywood lid for my tank last week and never thought about the after affects, is there any cheap way of water proofing plywood as I have some mould  building up on the wood? 

Tom

Sent from my iPad using Tapata


----------



## sa80mark (8 Dec 2013)

Yacht varnish  cheap, easy and very effective


----------



## doobiw55 (8 Dec 2013)

Thanks, defo a 100% fish safe? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sa80mark (8 Dec 2013)

Once dry yes, for sealing a hood its perfectly safe and fine to use, people have used it for this sort of thing for years and years


----------



## foxfish (8 Dec 2013)

Yep polyurethane varnish is safe when completely dry.
If your budget will stretch get a good one like International or G4 but, a water based polyurethane from B&Q will be fine.


----------

